# Anavar pros and cons?



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Just curios about your experiences with ANAVAR...The good, the bad, and the ugly???


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Positive for me is the strength gains. Negative? I never saw any although I hear it can throw your hdl/ldl out of wack.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2014)

Do to its dht base it can make your hair fall out.  ..oh I see you already know chewy..


----------



## Thunder46 (Jun 21, 2014)

Love vascularity, strength,hate what it does to lipids and bp when i ran it at 100mg/day


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thunder46 said:


> Love vascularity, strength,hate what it does to lipids and bp when i ran it at 100mg/day



What did it do exactly?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do to its dht base it can make your hair fall out.  ..oh I see you already know chewy..



Lol brosky


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure even though anavar is DHT based, it doesn't make your hair fall out, isn't it in the top 3 safest steroids for t hair? 

Tbol, deca, and var. Rest can wreck your hair


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> I'm pretty sure even though anavar is DHT based, it doesn't make your hair fall out, isn't it in the top 3 safest steroids for t hair?
> 
> Tbol, deca, and var. Rest can wreck your hair



Will any of them make the hair on my back fall out?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2014)

My hair fell out faster as well as when I use masteron . Maybe im predespositioned for it to go anyway and dht sped up the process.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Just about all the men on my father's side are bald. So I don't worry about it and have been shaving my head for years.


----------



## MattG (Jun 21, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> My hair fell out faster as well as when I use masteron . Maybe im predespositioned for it to go anyway and dht sped up the process.



Masteron = shedding like crazy for me too..not enough to visibly look like my hair is getting thinner, but all over the sink and drain in the shower...nizoral 2% shampoo helped big time with that fortunately


----------



## Sully (Jun 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Just about all the men on my father's side are bald. So I don't worry about it and have been shaving my head for years.



I'm pretty sure that hair genetics are inherited from the maternal side of the family.


----------



## Z28 (Jun 21, 2014)

Anavar is sort of like primo, from what experienced
its weak compared to other orals
its higher priced
most is faked
good amounts are usually needed to see a difference 
you wont see if it is real becuase everyone runs 2-5 other compounds
its usually hard on lipids
If its legit and you can afford it to run a good dose
stregnth goes up
make you look hard
some joint pain goes away


----------



## Thunder46 (Jun 22, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What did it do exactly?



blood pressure went up to 170/90 at 100mg/day hdl and ldl was terrible total was like 300 hdl was scary low


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 22, 2014)

Just a few things I feel need to be said :

1-Yes, Masteron is one of the absolute best steroids at ripping your hair off your scalp. This doesn't mean all DHT are. Anavar is the ONLY exception. The rest will definitely screw you over 

2- Blood pressure and totally trashed lipids on anavar? I'm not sure if you guys are getting legitimate anavar, or you must be extremely sensitive to orals? 
Even my own gf ran it for 8 weeks at 25mg and absolute nothing budged on her profile. No lipids, cholesterol, or bp or liver issues at All. My 'brother'  also ran it at 150mg a day once, ZERO blood pressure issues. Enzymes and cholesterol did change as expected, nowhere near as bad as even 50 dbol for 8 weeks. 

I have several acquaintances ran 50-80mg for 8 weeks and zero issues. Only report I have personally seen is 100mg did elevate liver enzymes and affect cholesterol, nowhere near as bad as dbol or Winstrol would. In fact, most pros will do up to 200mg/day for 2-3 months, and although it takes a toll, it does not trash them in any way shape or form to the way you're describing. Must be diet, lifestyle, genetics, or you got winstrol instead... 

3- primo is no where comparable to anavar at all. 
Anavar at 75mg a day van give very good, very noticeable gains if you have real gear. Primo is usually around 800-1000, with 600 minimum weekly for a long time to really see actual good gains come about. Anavar also destroys it in the strength gain department, the gains are significantly faster and more onset, and the size gains i would even argue are significantly better, especially mg for mg. 

Regardless, neither of these drugs are used for size unless by a girl or recreational lifter just trying to look decent. 

But primo and anavar are nowhere similar... Primo will empty your pockets waaaaaay more and take waaaaaay longer to see real gains and they still won't be as pronounced as anavar unless taking unfair doses in making the comparison (ex; 1k primo for 14 weeks vs 40 anavar for 6weeks


----------



## Z28 (Jun 22, 2014)

derek7x said:


> just a few things i feel need to be said :
> 
> 1-yes, masteron is one of the absolute best steroids at ripping your hair off your scalp. This doesn't mean all dht are. Anavar is the only exception. The rest will definitely screw you over
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 22, 2014)

u meant to bold your answers , I read it though, I was confused at first haha


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 22, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Just curios about your experiences with ANAVAR...The good, the bad, and the ugly???



I get nice strength gains,,a distinct hardness and even some LBM.
I have never had any noteable side effects from ANAVAR in the dosages
that I run (40-60mg daily)


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 22, 2014)

My fav oral roids. No visible sides n water retention and significant lbm increase, nice strength gained too


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going to try it soon...I got a steal on 150 tabs lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 22, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I'm going to try it soon...I got a steal on 150 tabs lol


nice where? lol

only bad side is loss of hair lol


----------



## basskiller (Jun 22, 2014)

the only real negative for me is that it's the weakest of all the orals I've used. 

It was the first oral that I made into gummy bears though.. LOL


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 22, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Just a few things I feel need to be said :
> 
> 1-Yes, Masteron is one of the absolute best steroids at ripping your hair off your scalp. This doesn't mean all DHT are. Anavar is the ONLY exception. The rest will definitely screw you over
> 
> ...




Is this for real?   Lol


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 27, 2014)

Debating running it soon...what's a good dose for someone who runs 150mg drol?


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 27, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> Debating running it soon...what's a good dose for someone who runs 150mg drol?




150 mgs of var will be fine if u can handle that much anadrol.   Btw, your hair will fall out at a faster rate and your lipids, specifically hdl, will be in the toilet.  Have fun!


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 27, 2014)

Amateurmale, I saw your posts about you/your wife experience on anavar and honestly I was confused(srs). You're not the only one though, I keep seeing these testimonials about peoples lipids getting wrecked on anavar.... I'm seriously confused.

My entire friend circle, which includes IFBB BB Pro's taking 200mg/day have never found anavar to be horrible on lipids at all. I mean even at 50mg day for 3 months, levels were not even +/- 10 points out of range... 100% serious.

I do agree though, that even Anadrol is safer on the lipids mg for mg.

Are you absolutely 100% sure that you guys were taking Anavar? I feel like there is NO way!! What you are describing literally sounds 100% like Winstrol - I can see bad hair loss and lipids trashed on winstrol. Even extremely reputable sources , and I'm talking VERY reputable ones with TONS of good feedback and TONS (thousands and thousands) of BUYERS fake their anavar.

Or they will put a SMALL amount of anavar in it so the LabMax test passes,but then they fill the rest with winstrol...

I'm telling you man, it really sounds like you took winstrol =/

IMO, in order of safest on lipid profile(though some will disagree)

#1) Anadrol
#2) Anavar
#3) Tbol
#4) Dbol

The rest I'm not going to list because imo stuff like Halotestin or Winstrol just wreaths so much havoc, I'm not even putting on the list Lolz.


Mightyjohn - I think you might like Anadrol more, I'm sure you've tried it in the past. if you get to low bodyfat and are on eq/tren/mast or something similar, and then throw in Anadrol...you look ridiculous...even more so if there's GH in the picture.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 27, 2014)

basskiller said:


> the only real negative for me is that it's the weakest of all the orals I've used.
> 
> LOL


That's what everyone always says. 
But if you look at the poll on PM asking what everyone's favorite oral is, it's number two behind DBol.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 27, 2014)

pro: it's awesome

con: it's always fucking fake


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 27, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Amateurmale, I saw your posts about you/your wife experience on anavar and honestly I was confused(srs). You're not the only one though, I keep seeing these testimonials about peoples lipids getting wrecked on anavar.... I'm seriously confused.
> 
> My entire friend circle, which includes IFBB BB Pro's taking 200mg/day have never found anavar to be horrible on lipids at all. I mean even at 50mg day for 3 months, levels were not even +/- 10 points out of range... 100% serious.
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one with that experience. Just google anavar effects on lipids. It's everywhere.


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah I know, 

That's what I said... 

I swear, you're all getting winny!loll idk


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 27, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Yeah I know,
> 
> That's what I said...
> 
> I swear, you're all getting winny!loll idk



I have severe arthritis in my knee and so does my wife. If we were taking winstrol they would ache more instead of feeling better. Remember anavar enhances joint lubrication similar to deca


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea. 

It must be genetics or diet then. I really have no clue. 

My girl friend took it for near 8weeks. Her hdl, ldl, cholesterol, and liver results didn't even budge... They were all perfect. Then I saw your wife results on less, and my mind was blown. 

I know we're getting anavar too because:
1)no virilization at ALL
2)very noticeable strength gain
3)visible hardness and leaner without changing diet
4)source is extremely reputable, provides ifbb pros that are known 
5)no joint pain, so definitely not winstrol, and if it was winstrol it would have tanked her values 

No virilization rules out dbol, anadrol, 
No joint pain and tanked lipids rules out winstrol
Visible hardness and very good strength means it is pretty much for sure anavar. 

The other possibility Is that it's Tbol, but still I highly doubt it. 

Idk man... Idk


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 27, 2014)

There are no safe orals when it comes to lipids


----------



## blue (Jul 6, 2014)

it is really good to get in shape but it is so hard to get good anavar

most anavar seems to be dianabol or winstrol


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 6, 2014)

blue said:


> it is really good to get in shape but it is so hard to get good anavar
> 
> most anavar seems to be dianabol or winstrol


Gauls and Toro works for me


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 6, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Gauls and Toro works for me



Gauls has liquid var which really, really worked well for a friends wife...if you can get your hands on it.

I have some of IVs var tabs now and my wife is researching them now.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 6, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Gauls and Toro works for me


I'm using Toro now. I like it


chrisr116 said:


> Gauls has liquid var which really, really worked well for a friends wife...if you can get your hands on it.
> 
> I have some of IVs var tabs now and my wife is researching them now.


Toro's is liquid too


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 6, 2014)

Never tried toros var, only his tren e


----------



## Z28 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> That's what everyone always says.
> But if you look at the poll on PM asking what everyone's favorite oral is, it's number two behind DBol.


i think its weak for muscle gains compared to other orals like adrol or dbol. To me its more of asthetic compound like winny or mast. Not weak but more for hardening/stregnth then big muscle gains.


----------



## TheSpectre (Jul 20, 2014)

The only negatives -

1 - Price 
2 - Faked or severely underdosed quite a bit 
3 - Nausea @ higher doses makes it difficult for me to eat 
4 - As bad on lipids as Winstrol


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 23, 2014)

REAL anavar rocks. That's the problem though, either the chinese cut corners on it's synthesis and purity, or they send out winny or some other less expensive oral. A lot of the stuff going around these days is crap...(Not all). 

The only drawbacks for me is the price, as it can get expensive unless you go the powder route, which helps. At larger doses, it can mess with my appetite and I get cramps easy while on it. These are usually dose-dependant though. 

IMO, I feel it is the best overall oral out there if you take everything into account, and if you can afford it. I like it more for cutting though rather than in a hypercaloric state.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 23, 2014)

MR. BMJ said:


> REAL anavar rocks. That's the problem though, either the chinese cut corners on it's synthesis and purity, or they send out winny or some other less expensive oral. A lot of the stuff going around these days is crap...(Not all).
> 
> The only drawbacks for me is the price, as it can get expensive unless you go the powder route, which helps. At larger doses, it can mess with my appetite and I get cramps easy while on it. These are usually dose-dependant though.
> 
> IMO, I feel it is the best overall oral out there if you take everything into account, and if you can afford it. I like it more for cutting though rather than in a hypercaloric state.



does cramping occur on winstrol?  The reason I ask is I suspect the last var I had was winstrol, but I did get the sides you mentioned there so maybe it really was var.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 23, 2014)

robertscott said:


> does cramping occur on winstrol?  The reason I ask is I suspect the last var I had was winstrol, but I did get the sides you mentioned there so maybe it really was var.


I've never experienced back pumps on winstrol. Anavar . YES


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Adam. Cramp on winny ..yes. absolutely for me but It a favorite of mine.. depends on time on brutha and dose.


----------



## Adam_david (Aug 14, 2014)

For var give any of u vivid dreams? Mine does and I'm pretty sure it's real. Source is awesome and the product cut me up really well.  Gives me the best, and deepest sleep. Very vivid dreams. The kind where u can get up to use the bathroom and them pick up where u left off in the dream. Lol I freaking love it for that I nothing else ha


----------



## Bigkarch (Aug 15, 2014)

basskiller said:


> the only real negative for me is that it's the weakest of all the orals I've used.
> 
> It was the first oral that I made into gummy bears though.. LOL



tru compared to dbol and drol etc., has good strength building qualities and good lean benefits, with lower sides.. One of my better cycle for lean gains, strength and lower sides was a test prop/var cycle... however it is a bit more expensive and I would suggest atleat 60 mg...I am actually soon going to do a var/prop cycle again....

but for the money and better gains for what most of us want, I prefer dbol...


----------



## Derek7X (Aug 16, 2014)

IMO, Anadrol with a crazy diet/cardio makes you look better than any amount of anavar. It gives you a freaky chemical look, while being filled out as long as you don't have water/control estrogen/have a great diet. Costs way less ... you'll get better gains + HDL/LDL won't get wrecked nearly as much.

=)


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 16, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> IMO, Anadrol with a crazy diet/cardio makes you look better than any amount of anavar. It gives you a freaky chemical look, while being filled out as long as you don't have water/control estrogen/have a great diet. Costs way less ... you'll get better gains + HDL/LDL won't get wrecked nearly as much.
> 
> =)


I gotta try some


----------



## Bigkarch (Aug 22, 2014)

drol.. great fast gains, great fast loss...


----------



## Fadepro55 (Aug 26, 2014)

I was curious about running a prop and var cycle. How long and what doses do you guys think?


----------

